# looking for a good folding edc knife



## Bushman (Mar 2, 2002)

am interested in any folder under $40 that someone may have for sale or trade. email me a [email protected]l.com
or reply here. thanks.


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 2, 2002)

well, you might want to check out one stop knife shop and do a little research there. they have a great choice of high quality stuff at reasonable prices... i highly recommend crkt-knives - they offer a great bang for the buck. their M16-zytel-series is really a bargain.







picture is taken from www.1sks.com 

you might find it even cheaper somewhere else on the net...

chris


----------



## Bushman (Mar 2, 2002)

thanks...


----------



## mets1p (Mar 2, 2002)

Mike if your willing to go $15.00 dollars higher on your budget I would suggest the Mini-Griptilian by Benchmade. It's blade is just a shade under 3 inches and has the AXIS lock. I recently acquired mine and it's become my EDC. Check out URL=http://www.bladeforum.com]Blade Forums[/URL] for additional info. I bought mine from Mike Dye who advertises on that forum. Good man to deal with and got my order to me quick. Good Luck in your search.

Regards

Pete


----------



## rigormootis (Mar 2, 2002)

I have an NIB CRKT "Mt Rainier" I will sell you for $25 (shipped).






Here's a description from CRKT's webpage:

_14k Summit Series Knives 

Sometimes your life depends on the tools you select-tools such as your pitons, ice axe, crampons and knife. Because climbers regard reaching the summits of the 14,000 ft. North American peaks as the pinnacle of achievement, we've named our new models the 14K Summit series. 

We began with our powerful InterFrame locking liner construction in an easily cleaned open build, with nickel chrome plated zinc alloy scales featuring an aircraft-style drilled "skeleton" design. Weight is reduced without compromising the exceptional strength. The dual liners are 420J2 stainless steel. Handles are designed with an extended guard, generous size and bead-blast finish to give you extra gripping power. Friction grooves at the lock and on the blade spine improve grip in wet and icy conditions. 

The high-carbon, AUS 6M stainless steel blades feature a rugged modified drop point shape and bead blast finish. Blade grinds are engineered to retain maximum thickness at the tip and through the length of the spine. This blade is built for real work. Triple-Point™ serrations are available on all sizes. 

Integrated into the design is the patented Lake And Walker Knife Safety (LAWKS®), which effectively makes your folder into a fixed blade- very reassuring when you are using your knife for difficult and tiring tasks. 

The Mt. Whitney and Denali feature hefty 3.50" blades. The Long's Peak and Mt. Rainier offer 2.94" blades, while the Pike's Peak and Mt. Shasta are more pocketable models with 2.5" blades. 

Double grooved ambidextrous thumb studs allow you to comfortably open or close the blade with a single, smooth, one-handed motion, aided by the Teflon(r) bearings which guarantee continued smoothness. 

All fasteners are Torx®, proven superior in initial assembly and owner maintenance, such as tightening the pivot screw for proper blade tension after years of heavy, sustained work loads. 

The convenient stainless steel clothing/gear clip is Teflon plated and easily removable, attached with three Torx fasteners. 

In designing this series, we set out to reach the summit of tough, strong folding knives. It's all about excellence and achievement. If you're comparing all-alloy, multi-purpose knives, we've set the standard. We trust you'll agree._


----------



## txwest (Mar 2, 2002)

Bushman,
Much like flashlights, what are your *needs* for EDC in a knife? TX
EDIT:
If the knife above with the 3" blade fits your needs, it's a good buy. I like a blade harder than ASU 6, but if your not going to use it for realy tough chores (which a 3" blade is a littli short for that), this is a good buy. If you don't want it, I may buy it to add to my 30+ collection. (knives & guns are the only things I collect more of than lights) Actually, I would still need to know your need as a 3" blade 1/2 serrated is not that useful. TX


----------



## Bushman (Mar 2, 2002)

well edc for me is basically a letteropener and cutting drinking straws for my kids when the ones from mcdonalds are too long... but i also want one that can cut boxes up and plastic bottles.. iknow this really sounds wierd but these are the "every day" types of things that i would use it for. Don't get me wrong i use a knife nearly every day for minor office procedures but it is hard to carry a scalpel around. (don't get paid very well either) I am not a doctor... the only reason that i don't want my almar stainless lockback any longer is because it doesn't have a thumbstud and no pocket clip.. otherwise this is a fine little knife...
AND it is still up for trade against a crkt or other tactical folder... i appreaciate everyones interest and input... rigormootis pls check email just sent.


----------



## txwest (Mar 2, 2002)

For what you're going to use it for, the Mt Rainer from "Rig" is a good buy. TX


----------



## 007 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bushman, You can cut to the chase by buying a Kershaw Scallion - can be bought including shipping for no more than $35 on eBay (I just got one..used the buy it now option for $27.99 plus Priority Mail shipping for $4.50) Great knife, can be had in either regular or partially serrated egdes. 

Has both a thumb stud opener and a bar that can be pushed and the blade automatically flies open (legally!)also has clip. Blade length = 2 1/4" knife closed = 3 1/2". It's a hullava knife and is the easiest one-hand operating knife on the market - second to none.

Check out the knife on Kershaw's web site, then head to eBay. These knives sell like hotcakes and they're cool as all get out!!!





James


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 4, 2002)

I've just bought a Kershaw chive, the little brother to the scallion; it is a really handy knife. I think for the tasks you use(mine are very similar) a half serrated knife is not that useful, I have a half serrated CRKT Mirage Titanium that I used before the Chive, the serrations make opening an envelope a nightmare.

Tim


----------



## Klaus (Mar 5, 2002)

Bushman,

either get yourself the "classic" - a Buck 110 folding hunter which you can find at places like DIscounknives for < 40 bucks - this is a knife you won´t regret owning. Very solid although a bit large and heavy.

If you want something smaller like for EDC carry look no further than the Camillus CUDA EDC in 154CM which you can find at places like 1 Stop Knife Shop for below 50 bucks.

There is a nice review of it here: Camillus EDC review

Both are american companies and have the best names in the industry for quality and customer service - I own both and can really recommend both of them (for different usage patterns) - IMO you get a better deal buying one of these new for 40 to 50 bucks than buying anything else used for the same prize.

Klaus


----------



## mikep (Mar 5, 2002)

Here's my current 'round the house' carry (only outside of Chicago): http://www.knifeworks.com/product.asp?0=242&1=244&3=1553 

It's the Kershaw Vapor, 3", slim, nice blade(slight recurve)handle shape fits my hand well, just a little over $20.


----------



## springnr (Mar 5, 2002)

A.G. Russell Featherlite one hand knife general purpose blade AUS-8A or ATS-34 either steel will work. Checkout the guarantee. Closes a little different but quick to learn and is very light in your pocket.


----------

